# Running more than one sub on an Onkyo 805



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How does one go about hooking up more than one sub to a receiver that only has one output? Can a person just Y the signal?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Using a Y adapter is perfectly okay. The only possible "problem" that could occur is that less voltage from the receiver is being sent to each sub so you _might _ have to turn the gain on the subs up slightly. You will see if this is needed when calibrating your system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks that was what I thought. I just didn't want to damage anything on the receiver by drawing more power.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks that was what I thought. I just didn't want to damage anything on the receiver by drawing more power.


No worries, my dad is currently running a Y adapter off his 805 with no problem and has been for the past couple months . It will just split the power between the two.

Great receiver BTW. I am thinking about getting one to use as a pre-amp.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

My understanding is that there is no loss of signal using a Y. I had no problems when running duals.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron Temple said:


> My understanding is that there is no loss of signal using a Y. I had no problems when running duals.


As far as I understand there is a certain amount of power "loss" or rather split. Since the receiver cannot tell that there is a Y adapter plugged into it so if it only sends out X amount of power to a single sub it will send the same amount to a pair of subs connected through a Y adapter. This means that the power is split when sent over a Y adapter so it can reach both subs. I never said this was really a problem (hence the quotes) as there are a few easy fixes such as turning up the gain on the sub or simply going to the receiver's option for speaker loudness level and turning up the subs. Either way a larger signal will be sent to the split path allowing for no actual loss. The real key is make sure you level match your speakers after using a Y adapter and adding a new sub and you will be fine either way and in reality you should do that any if you are adding a sub anyways.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm using "Y's" to split the signal to my two subs and buttkickers ... and I don't have any problems :yes::yes: ... My receiver is an old Sony STR-DE897 and I'm sure your 805 has better specifications than mine ....


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Yup, splitting the signal is perfectly valid. You may have to change the gain (you just have to recalibrate anyway).

What I would do.
Use a sound meter. Use a fix output gain on your LFE setting. Calibrate each sub's onboard level control to achieve the same SPL using the test tones. 
They add the Y splitter, and hook up both subs, and recalibrate again but this time adjust the receiver's gain setting for the sub (don't touch the sub knob)


----------

